# Which plow for 3/4T that already has a 15K lb. winch?



## jefe4x4 (Dec 20, 2010)

Details:
We live near the end of a 1/2 mile long lane, less than 8 ft. wide asphalt for half, and 12 ft. wide gravel for the other half. Slight grades. We can get some pretty good dumps here. Starting Nov. 20th, we wound up with 46" for the storm. The lane surface is level with the dirt on either side. No borrow pit to push snow into. A half dozen others live on and use the lane as access. Many of them have Kubota's with auger snow blowers. Unfortunately, they are only part of the answer. My Honda 1132 gets a real workout during the winter. Our driveway is asphalt, about 200 feet to the lane.
I have a Dodge 3/4 ton, 4x4 CTD with one ton suspension and a rear Power Lok diff, and the NV 241 HD (the one with the snow plow resistant wide chain) transfer case. It also has a front mounted Warn 15000 lb. winch in the Warn winch bumper mount, so sticks out a ways.
Enough background.
I've been shopping snow plows and am having a hard time finding one heavy enough that I can use my winch as the lifting mechanism. I just don't want to remove the winch every winter as sometimes it's the last resort if the snow gets more than 4 ft. deep. I also use the winch for wood gathering. I want a heavy plow with no hydraulics or powered mechanism. 
Surely someone on here has faced this proposition before, so I can suck up your wisdom and I don't have to re-invent the wheel. 








Thanks for your ideas. 
regards, as always, jefe


----------



## nutella (Apr 1, 2005)

mount the winch on the rear hitch.........get a v plow for the front...
tahoe getting pounded right now


----------



## milkie62 (Sep 1, 2003)

How about looking at an older Meyers plow,they seem to be a bit lighter than the others and have the the mounting frame extended.Then go to your local atv dealer and see how the plow is hooked to the winch and do the same.


----------



## dforbes (Jan 14, 2005)

Instead of the picture you posted, a picture of the truck with the winch would go a long way in people being able to help you. That being said I agree with *nutella* Get a V plow and put the winch on the back. You will be glad you did if you get that much snow.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

I've not heard of a winch compatible mount in decades- the mounting where the plow goes is usually the same space the plow mounting needs. A pic of the truck is definately needed to better help, but in general I agree- put the winch on the back (which is where many believe it should be mounted anyway)


----------



## jefe4x4 (Dec 20, 2010)

I use a camper on my truck to go into the boondocks. A winch on the front is very useful for me. A 170 lb. winch is not a good idea on the rear receiver with a camper. 
Maybe this is not do able. 
I've got a friend with an old 1/2T Ford with an old Meyers plow. It's for sale. It's clapped. $1100 for the whole thing. I just don't want a fixer-upper when the snow is flying.
regards, as always, jefe


----------



## milkie62 (Sep 1, 2003)

Another idea that I convinced my neighbor to do instead of buying an old rusted out truck that would be a ton of problems is to get an old Ford tractor and have an older E47 or 60 Meyers mount and plow.No cables just a wire harness.


----------



## mjd (Jul 25, 2008)

put a receiver on front for the winch,then move it to the back when plowing,heres mine


----------



## MSplowing (Dec 2, 2010)

Well with the brush guard up there its going to be in the way of mounting a plow so your going to have to take it off anyways unless you have someone fab something up?


----------

